# Best way to buy (upgrade) to an Edge



## adamhochman (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello,
I'm in the market for an Edge (along with 2 Minis) and wanted to see if anyone could recommend the best way (read: least expensive) to buy.

Currently I have a Roamio with Lifetime service and 2 Minis. I'm looking for a Cable Edge and 2 Minis (I'm assuming I need new Minis?) and remotes as well (assuming the same). Is there any way to transfer the lifetime service to the new box? And would it make sense to wait for a holiday sale (I realize I just missed Black Friday)-I'd like to get one soon but could wait for an upcoming holiday sale if there is one (ie President's Day). Just got a 4k TV and one of my Minis is failing so it's time for a change. 

Reading through this site people have great recs and advice and so thought I'd ask about this (I couldn't find a similar thread on the site). Thanks in advance. 
Adam


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

They're on sale right now at tivo.com .

-KP


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

The minis will still work with the Edge, no need to replace the working one (though it must be updated to TE4). 
As far as I know there is no way to transfer the lifetime service, but if the Roamio is still working, that does give it some resale value, which could offset the price of the Edge some.

I bit the bullet and ordered an Edge on Sunday, getting in just before the Black Friday sale ended.


----------



## adamhochman (Dec 10, 2013)

SilentTuba said:


> The minis will still work with the Edge, no need to replace the working one (though it must be updated to TE4).
> As far as I know there is no way to transfer the lifetime service, but if the Roamio is still working, that does give it some resale value, which could offset the price of the Edge some.
> 
> I bit the bullet and ordered an Edge on Sunday, getting in just before the Black Friday sale ended.


Thanks for the info SilentTuba-very helpful. The Edge (for cable) is on Tivo.com for $430 with 2 yrs of service. Can I ask what you paid for it during the BF sale?


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

I bought it with monthly service (because I have a yearly plan on my Roamio I plan to transfer over), and paid $275.


----------



## adamhochman (Dec 10, 2013)

SilentTuba said:


> I bought it with monthly service (because I have a yearly plan on my Roamio I plan to transfer over), and paid $275.


Thanks for the info. I was able to get a price close to what you got but they said service couldn't be transferred (I have lifetime on my Roamio so would be great if I could). Can I ask, how are you able to transfer the service from the Roamio to the Edge?
Adam


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

adamhochman said:


> Thanks for the info. I was able to get a price close to what you got but they said service couldn't be transferred (I have lifetime on my Roamio so would be great if I could). Can I ask, how are you able to transfer the service from the Roamio to the Edge?
> Adam


Because it's annual service, not lifetime. It just renewed back in October!


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Tivo for cable isn't for everyone. There's the cablecard issue. The future of that change might mean different things to different people in different places. It's a local, local, local issue, so unique to everyone. 

Maybe Tivo will oneday get like channels-dvr software&HdHomeRun and let folks finally record streaming "Live" or "Everywhere-Tv" - like you can with cable. (Some stations are live tv.)


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Old Roamio 0 said:


> Tivo for cable isn't for everyone. There's the cablecard issue. The future of that change might mean different things to different people in different places. It's a local, local, local issue, so unique to everyone.
> 
> Maybe Tivo will oneday get like channels-dvr software&HdHomeRun and let folks finally record streaming "Live" or "Everywhere-Tv" - like you can with cable. (Some stations are live tv.)


there is no cable card issue


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Ohhhh ..... That's wonderful. Happy 2021!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> there is no cable card issue


Not requiring cableCos to support them is an issue, just not realized yet on most providers.


----------

